# Revolution DCC



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all,
I have been reading about Revolution's DCC system. It may be my total lack of DCC knowledge, but it seems this is a rather simple and intuitive platform.
Does anyone on this board have any experience with it?
Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aflyer said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading about Revolution's DCC system. It may be my total lack of DCC knowledge, but it seems this is a rather simple and intuitive platform.
> Does anyone on this board have any experience with it?
> Thank you,
> Aflyer


Step back - watch for the rush . . . I think there are lots of people here who run Revolution r/c, and I think they would agree it is one of the simpler systems.
I have one in my 2-6-0 and it works well, but I have to say I got the whole thing pre-wired from Kevin, who took it out of an existing (working) rig. So I have not had to configure one, yet.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Pete,
LOL, the rush seems to happen with several of my questions, and it's never Forum specific.
I did find some additional information, and am pretty sure Revolution is the way I will go. For a small railroad, with a small roster, I don't think it makes sense to invest in Digitrax or the like.
Do you know what sound board Kevin installed? I an looking at the Soundtraxx boards hoping that is the right solution for the Aristo U25B as well as the spectrum C-19.
Thanks again for all you help,
George


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many manufacturers of DCC decoders. I have used LGB, Massoth, MRC, Digitrax, ESU, Zimo, Lenz. One needs to understand the difference in binary, octal, decimal and even hex numbering systems to fully use aqll the capabilities of these decoders and understand the respective manuals. I am not trying to scare anyone, just want you all to understand that when someone like me programs a decoder we use this info to make decoders do all the advanced features. I have my zimo decoders doing remote uncoupling with a waltz (standard Kadee coupler [not the kadee $50 unit]with a servo and chain) as well as puffing smoke on a fan driven smoke unit. This in not what everyone wants, just letting you know it can be done.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Do you know what sound board Kevin installed?


He didn't, actually. The system I got from him was soundless, so I added a MyLocosound board from RCS in Australia. As the AUS$ is running at 1.5 to the US$, they are quite inexpensive - around $60 this week.
https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/sound


Here's what it sounds like in my 2-6-0:


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Quote
This is not what everyone wants, just letting you know it can be done.

Thank you Dan, you are right, I am looking for a more simplified control/sound system. Still learning allot, but want to keep it simple and easy.
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> He didn't, actually. The system I got from him was soundless, so I added a MyLocosound board from RCS in Australia. As the AUS$ is running at 1.5 to the US$, they are quite inexpensive - around $60 this week.
> https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/sound
> 
> 
> ...


Pete,
Thank you for the information and the RCS link. I was thinking about the Revolution DCC system, sorry I wasn't clear. Your railroad looks incredible thank you fort sharing.
George


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Are we talking about Revolution DCC (original post) or Revolution R/C (Pete's reply)?


These are two different systems.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Are we talking about Revolution DCC (original post) or Revolution R/C (Pete's reply)?
> 
> These are two different systems.


Now you tell me. Sorry Aflyer - I didn't realize they had produced a DCC version as well as the original TX/RX.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

krs said:


> Are we talking about Revolution DCC (original post) or Revolution R/C (Pete's reply)?
> 
> 
> These are two different systems.


krs,
I am talking about Revolution DCC, I confused Pete on one of my responses.
I know nothing about DCC and am learning more every day.

My S gauge layout uses conventional A/C track power with Flyer, S Helper and American Models locomotives, and Lionel Legacy on their American Flyer locos. Both co-exist peacefully with each other on the rails.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> Now you tell me. Sorry Aflyer - I didn't realize they had produced a DCC version as well as the original TX/RX.


Pete,
No worries my friend, sorry for the confusion.
George


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

George,
If you want a simple and intuitive system as indicated in your first post, I think you want the Revolution R/C system that Pete referred to.
That system is used my many Large Scalers and you can get lots of feedback by searching on mls or if you modify the topic subject.

The Revolution DCC is a later development combining the Revolution R/C from Aristo-Craft to drive a DCC decoder. It theoretically provides much more functionality but is also more expensive and certainly not simple or intuitive.
I don't actually know anyone running Revolution DCC in Large Scale but there obviously must be some.

I would suggest you look at both and based on your requirements, expected features, the number of trains you want to run simultaneously and relative cost, decide which one is for you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I know of a few folks who are running the Revolution DCC system and like it, but I have yet to try it personally. I use Airwire controllers to run my DCC decoders via Tam Valley Depot or Airwire "Convertr" receivers at the moment, and will be getting a BlueRail Trains DCC receiver later this Summer for a project I'm working on. The Blue Rail Trains board works with your iPhone (sorry, no Android compatibility). 

The biggest "thing" with DCC is learning how to program the decoders. Each manufacturer is different in terms of complexity, and the learning curves vary. Once you get the hang of it, though (no matter the platform you're using to do the programming) you can do some seriously cool things. 

Later,

K


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

krs said:


> George,
> If you want a simple and intuitive system as indicated in your first post, I think you want the Revolution R/C system that Pete referred to.
> That system is used my many Large Scalers and you can get lots of feedback by searching on mls or if you modify the topic subject.
> 
> ...


krs,
Thank you for the above information, I was basically looking at the Revolution DCC because it seemed to be fewer components and DCC capability. I will do some reading and research on their R/C system.
George


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

East Broad Top said:


> I know of a few folks who are running the Revolution DCC system and like it, but I have yet to try it personally. I use Airwire controllers to run my DCC decoders via Tam Valley Depot or Airwire "Convertr" receivers at the moment, and will be getting a BlueRail Trains DCC receiver later this Summer for a project I'm working on. The Blue Rail Trains board works with your iPhone (sorry, no Android compatibility).
> 
> The biggest "thing" with DCC is learning how to program the decoders. Each manufacturer is different in terms of complexity, and the learning curves vary. Once you get the hang of it, though (no matter the platform you're using to do the programming) you can do some seriously cool things.
> 
> ...


K, thanks again for the additional information.
So far what I have learned is there are far too many options and no clear easy choice.
I will do more reading to learn about the Airwre stuff. I just took a quick look at Blue Rail, I wonder when it will be readily available, I didn't see an actual date.
George


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Revolution DCC receiver is very similiar to the Air Wire converter. It is to drive a DCC decoder. These devices are very easy to install in a loco with existing DCC. The prime example today is like a Piko loco that comes with factory DCC, power the receiver with a battery and it will operate the existing DCC, two wires in, two wires out.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Treeman said:


> The Revolution DCC receiver is very similiar to the Air Wire converter. It is to drive a DCC decoder. These devices are very easy to install in a loco with existing DCC. The prime example today is like a Piko loco that comes with factory DCC, power the receiver with a battery and it will operate the existing DCC, two wires in, two wires out.


Mike,
Thank you, appreciate the input. I like what I have been reading about the Revolution DCC TX. The Airwire seems good also. And based on some input it sounds like Blue Rail DCC also has some good reports. 
As I said somewhere, seems like lots of good choices, I just need to make a decision and get one of them ordered.
Two of the Locos I have are Bachmann and Aristocraft with the PNP motor/sound decoder socket.
Thanks again,
George


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> . . . . The Blue Rail Trains board works with your iPhone (sorry, no Android compatibility). . .
> 
> K


Eh? I have the Bluerail app on my [Samsung Android] phone and it drives my Bluerail board nicely. The website says: "BlueRail develops in iOS, and then ports to Android (so iOS control will be available first)."


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aflyer said:


> Mike,
> Thank you, appreciate the input. I like what I have been reading about the Revolution DCC TX. The Airwire seems good also. And based on some input it sounds like Blue Rail DCC also has some good reports. . . .
> 
> George


From what I am reading (thanks George,) all the r/c DCC systems work the same way. They have a proprietary radio system between TX and RX, and then the RX drives a standard DCC decoder.

The Bluerail DCC - Tam Valley board is brand new, and apparently shipping to the mailing list first [I'm on so I could get one, if they are indeed shipping.] 

I was gratified to notice that the Bluerail DCC board can be operated in "Basic Mode" directly to the motor by installing a jumper - no DCC decoder required.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, it's the BlueRail DCC board that's iOS only. I'll be putting one in my M-1 when I'm ready to do electronics in it. (Still in the paint shop at the moment.)

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One great thing about DCC and DC power is any engine can run on most manufacturers systems. I run engines equipped with LGB, Zimo, Massoth, Digitrax, MRC, etc. decoders on my Zimo system, and on friends MTS or MRC, or NCE systems, plus all but the MRC decoders with relays work on DC track.
Battery operation OTOH run on any track anywhere, but if your transmitter dies, you need to hope the manufacturer is still making what matches your receivers as they are a matched pair. In DCC or track power, this is not a problem.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> if your transmitter dies, you need to hope the manufacturer is still making what matches your receivers as they are a matched pair.


Not quite. That's one reason I have been switching my steamers and battery locos to DSM2 TX and RX. I use RCS and Spektrum TX and I have a variety of RX that are compatible.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello all, and Happy Sunday.
After much reading about DCC and R/C I have done a 180 and ordered a RailPro system.

Thank you to Don Sweet who was very patient with me and provided lots of education in a couple of extended phone conversations.

I model mostly in S gauge, and this new foray into G gauge is to have a simple train layout in the yard for another level of train entertainment. The building part is also a rewarding experience, and could be even better if we were not in the middle of a 90* heat wave, LOL.

Thank you to all who provided me information and helped me decide which way to go.

I am hoping to see the system next week, and have now completed about 65' of my 80' loop. I will add some updates to my layout thread soon.
George


----------

